# [xmms] Retiré de l'arbre

## kopp

Voilà, c'est officiel, XMMS va être retiré de l'arbre.

http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_140345.xml

Il a déjà été hardmaské.

Bon la grande question maintenant, c'est de savoir par quoi je vais le remplacer, parce que bon, je l'aimais bien moi ce xmms. Bon d'accord il est vieux et GTK1 mais bon....

Votre avis ? Beep media player pour conserver le look and feel ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Rooo les boules, il était bien ce ptit soft !!!!   :Shocked: 

Ben il n'y avait pas un projet xmms2 ???

----------

## Ey

Si tu aimes le look&feel de xmms, et que tu as beaucoup de courage :

- xmms2 (overlay d'ycarus) pour le player

- rxmms2 pour l'interface

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Tiens je viens de trouver une petite aide pour l'install de xmms2

----------

## kopp

Je pensais plutot a quelque chose dans l'arbre...

Parce que quitte à utiliser un overlay, je peux aussi bien öe récuperer un ebuild de xmms & dépendances masquées, et les mettre dans l'overlay avant que ça disparaisse de l'arbre. D'ailleurs il y a de grande chance pour que ça passe dans un des overlays communs, d'après la discussion sur gentoo-dev

M'enfin ça peut aussi être l'occasion de faire joujou avec XMMS2...

----------

## ercete

une question bête : pourquoi l'avoir retiré ?

----------

## Ey

Héhé, attention, j'ai prévenu c'est pour les courageux, parce que xmms2 c'est encore des developper releases (ie l'api change presque à chaque fois que je mets à jour...)

Par contre quitte à installer du soft en cours de devel, installe le -git (bon et encore l'ebuild d'ycarus est raisonnable il pointe sur la branche -stable et non -devel).

Sinon si tu veux quelque chose d'à peu prêt similaire mais dans l'arbre : mpd.

----------

## kopp

 *Dan Meltzer wrote:*   

> Relooking at the discussion, it appears it was quite clear, the sound
> 
> herd does not want to maintain it, no one else stepped up, it would be
> 
> put in an overlay once it was punted.

 

Voilà, personne ne veut s'en occuper. Pi faut reconnaitre que c'est plutot vieux.

Bon, vu le howto pour xmms2, je penche plutot pour bmp. Moi fénéant ? oui ! j'ai déjà assez de truc avec lesquels faire joujou pour le moment.

----------

## Ey

Oublie le howto, prend l'ebuild d'ycarus.

----------

## Mickael

Le flag xmms2 va t-il faire son apparition?

Au cas ou cela marche avec la version 2 de xmms, une interface gtk vraiment superbe pour xmms mais également pour mplayer qui  permet de faire oublier le gtk1 : http://www.illusions.hu/Themes/MediaPlayers/mediaplayers_eng.html

Existe aussi pour metacity et bientôt pour gtk2.

Ey pourquoi du courage?

EDIT c'est bon tout le monde postait en même temps, j'ai la réponse.

----------

## kopp

ils vont supprimer le flag xmms. Et xmms2 n'est pas officiellement supporté, donmc à priori pas de flag.

Sinon, sympa les kins

----------

## Ey

Moui enfin la version 2 de xmms.... faut pas non plus trop faire le lien entre xmms et xmms2, ils ont même changé la signification du sigle entre les 2. (X Multimedia System => X-platform (cross-platform) Music Multiplexing System 2, ne pas voir de lien entre XMMS2 et X)

----------

## bzubzu

Moi j'utilise audacious un fork de bmp a moins que se soit un fork de bmpx qui lui meme est un fork de bmp bref c'est un fork d'un truc qui ressemble a xmms en gtk2 et c'est dans portage ca marche niquel c'est dommage que la derniere version ne puisse plus faire fonctionner les plugin xmms mais bon ...

----------

## dapsaille

quoi ?? on touche à xmms ....

 mon dieu mais c'est honteux ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Mickael

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> quoi ?? on touche à xmms ....
> 
>  mon dieu mais c'est honteux ...  

 

Sinon dapsaille tu as toujours la possibilité d'utiliser WindowsMediaPlayer, non?  :Laughing: 

 :Arrow:  []   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## E11

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *Dan Meltzer wrote:*   Relooking at the discussion, it appears it was quite clear, the sound
> 
> herd does not want to maintain it, no one else stepped up, it would be
> 
> put in an overlay once it was punted. 
> ...

 

Quand je vois le nombre d'utilisateurs de ce programme je trouve ça un peu gros de le supprimé pour ça ! Surtout que ça doit pas demander beaucoup de boulot de garder dans portage un ebuild avec la dernière version de xmms... quitte à ce qu'elle soit ancienne ! 

C'est p-e vieu, c'est p-e pas très joli, ... mais après tout, il reste (en tout cas pour moi) un des meilleurs programmes pour jouer de la musique de façon simple et efficasse ! Certes il y a les classiques comme amarok, mplayer,... mais il faut reconnaitre qu'ils ont aussi leurs défauts et pour moi un type d'utilisation différent...

Bref, je suis très déçu... j'ai plus qu'à utiliser mon bon vieu orpheus quand j'ai envie d'écouter de la musique sans commencer à chipoter... 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

Si seulement ils avaient attendu un remplaçant équivalent avant de faire ça   :Sad: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   quoi ?? on touche à xmms ....
> 
>  mon dieu mais c'est honteux ...   
> 
> Sinon dapsaille tu as toujours la possibilité d'utiliser WindowsMediaPlayer, non? 
> ...

 

Mais non ! Pourquoi pas tout simplement le bon vieux mplayer ? C'est de la bombe ce player   :Cool:  (enfin...moi j'e l'ai me bien   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Nattfodd

@E11: détrompe-toi, si il a été enlevé de l'arbre, c'est bien parce qu'il demandait pas mal de maintenance, le code est vraiment vieux et gtk1 est ammené à disparaître. De plus, la plupart des fonctionnalités sont émulées et bien souvent dépassées par des lecteurs plus modernes.

Enlever xmms de l'arbre officiel signifie simplement que gentoo ne le supporte plus officiellement, mais les ebuilds continueront à vivre dans des overlays ou, au pire, dans l'attic du CVS.

@kopp: je conseille audacious, c'est un fork de BMP, plutôt léger et assez proche de xmms (en drôlement moins laid).

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Audacious à l'air de bien ressembler à xmms. Je vais le tester pour voir.

----------

## Bapt

Il y a encore des gens qui utilisent xmms ???

C'est quand même un vieux truc qui n'a pas de mise à jour depuis des lustre, qui est en gtk-1 tout pourri, ne lit donc pas l'unicode, qui a moulte remplaçant depuis des un bon bout de temps.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Il y a encore des gens qui utilisent windows ???

C'est quand même un vieux truc qui a des mises à jour bidons depuis des lustres, qui est en closed-sources toutes pourries, ne marche jamais et qui a moultes remplacant depuis un bon bout de temps.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## geekounet

Un peu de lecture sur les motivations des devs :

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/41635/focus=41635

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/43518/focus=43518

Pis sinon, je conseille aussi Audacious si vous voulez un truc semblable, et sinon Amarok et MPD restent les meilleurs  :Smile: 

EDIT: /me rêve d'un backend MPD pour Amarok ...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouai bon, audacious à la même gueule que xmms ça c'est cool, mais alors pas moyen de lire de la musique avec.

Il me lit une chanson 1min30 en 5s et il n'y a aucun son qui sort !!!!

J'ai testé sur plusieurs fichier, toujours la même chose !!

----------

## Mickael

Puisque nous en sommes à trouver un remplaçant, vous trouverez dans ce lien, un récapitulatif/comparatif de la plupart des lecteurs : 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_media_players

----------

## DuF

Sincèrement, auparavant j'utilisais Xmms, je suis passé à beep-media-player pour le côté GTK2 et en fait, suite à une nouvelle sur le site linuxfr, j'ai testé mpd....

Depuis c'est le bonheur, je redécouvre l'écoute de mes albums. En fait, j'enregistre tous mes CDs en ogg/vorbis et c'est le bonheur avec mpd. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il est Gapless. Depuis, je ne me lasse pas de l'écoute de mes albums, que ce soit des compilations ou autre.

Ensuite, je suis fan de GTK2 et donc j'utilise le client gmpc, qui est simple, efficace, propre, stable, qui permet la gestion des jaquettes des albums (ça a toujours son petit effet sur les amis  :Wink:  ).

Comparé à Rhythmbox ou amaroK, il passe pour le lecteur audio le plus léger du monde tellement les autres à côté passent pour des usines à gaz... Dans les autres lecteurs sympas il y a pympd, à tester aussi il vaut le coup.

Depuis je ne jure que par mpd, ce lecteur audio c'est le summun des lecteurs audio. Il faut l'essayer !Last edited by DuF on Mon Oct 23, 2006 1:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dapsaille

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Il y a encore des gens qui utilisent xmms ???
> 
> C'est quand même un vieux truc qui n'a pas de mise à jour depuis des lustre, qui est en gtk-1 tout pourri, ne lit donc pas l'unicode, qui a moulte remplaçant depuis des un bon bout de temps.

 

 Oui .. même si j'avoue louer un jet privé pour aller acheter ma baguette et que je change de maison quand le ménage devient nécessaire   :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Si vous aimez XMMS alors vous aimez Audacious.

Audacious est un fork de Beep Media Player alors que les développeurs de ce dernier ont voulu tout reprendre depuis le début pour faire BMPx... et Beep Media Player est un fork de XMMS alors que les développeurs de ce dernier ont voulu tout reprendre depuis le début pour faire XMMS2...

Bref, en attendant BMPx ou XMMS2, Audacious EST le player que vous aimez en amélioré (GTK2, Unicode, etc.) et en maintenu. Vous ne pouvez pas être dépaïsés.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Honte à moi il va très bien audacious , j'avais juste oublié de configuré la sortie,   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## geekounet

 *DuF wrote:*   

> SDepuis c'est le bonheur, je redécouvre l'écoute de mes albums. En fait, j'enregistre tous mes CDs en ogg/vorbis et c'est le bonheur avec mpd. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il est Gapless. 

 

Amarok l'est aussi  :Wink:  (enfin moi en tout cas, ya pas de blanc)

Bon sinon ça me tenterai bien un jour ce MPD ...

----------

## truc

Pour la question de l'OP, bah comme ça a déjà été dit, audacious, garde le même esprit donc c'et pas mal..

Sinon, je vous vois parler de mpd, bah, j'utilise mpd, mais disons que le random est vraiment curieux/nul, c'est pourquoi j'vous demande ce que vous en pensez, si vous avez déjà remarqué etc...

En gros je mets toute ma musique  (quasiment tout le temps) mais le random me remet régulèrement les mêmes musiques.

Quand on est sur une chanson, pour le random, je sais que desfois y'a un paramètre, pour aller chercher la chanson suivante plus au moins loin (au hasard) autour de la chanson actuelle, et il semblerait que ce plus ou moins loin ne soit pas encore assez loin, pour vraiment avoir un random, un truc qui me passe la musique des bisous nours puis juste après le dernier dimmu Borgir ou quelque chose comme ça quoi..

Savez vous comment je peux modifier ce random?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

J'avais la même impression sur le random avec xmms aussi parfois, mais je n'ai jamais trop cherché pour le régler, il tombait sur mes musiques préférées, ha qu'il était bien ce xmms   :Embarassed: 

Vais déboucher une bouteille de macvin ce soir en rentrant pour lui faire mes adieux avant de faire un petit emerge -C xmms.   :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

Inverse l'ordre de ta soirée, emerge -C xmms puis la bouteille de Macvin. C'est plus prudent.  :Wink: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

+1 pour audacious depuis que j'ai réinstallé ma gentoo je n'utilise plus que lui.  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

amarok pour moi sur le portable sous Linux

iTunes sur le PC sous Vista  :Embarassed: 

OK je ->[]  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## zyprexa

 *Quote:*   

> Sincèrement, auparavant j'utilisais Xmms, je suis passé à beep-media-player pour le côté GTK2 et en fait, suite à une nouvelle sur le site linuxfr, j'ai testé mpd....
> 
> Depuis c'est le bonheur, je redécouvre l'écoute de mes albums. En fait, j'enregistre tous mes CDs en ogg/vorbis et c'est le bonheur avec mpd. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il est Gapless. Depuis, je ne me lasse pas de l'écoute de mes albums, que ce soit des compilations ou autre.
> 
> Ensuite, je suis fan de GTK2 et donc j'utilise le client gmpc, qui est simple, efficace, propre, stable, qui permet la gestion des jaquettes des albums (ça a toujours son petit effet sur les amis  ).
> ...

 

+1 pour mpd

Et au passage, merci pour gmpc bien meilleur que glurp que j'utilisais jusqu'à maintenant

----------

## Bapt

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> Et au passage, merci pour gmpc bien meilleur que glurp que j'utilisais jusqu'à maintenant

 

Dans la série des clients mpd sympa, j'utilisais pympd jusqu'à ma découverte de emphasis ( http://www0.get-e.org/Resources/Applications/Multimedia/Emphasis/_images/emphasis_full.jpg ) une application ETK qui ROX.

----------

## Mickael

Dans la même lignée que les propositions de Duf et de bapt allez faire un tour du côté de quodlibet. D'un point vue purement visuel et donc subjectif c'est très proche de ce que propose Bapt, après au niveau lecture de formats faut voir.

----------

## Nattfodd

En ce qui me concerne, fan de la première heure de mpd, je l'utilise avec ncmpc qui a le bon goût de se lancer instantanément depuis n'importe quel terminal, qu'il soit graphique ou tty. Quant au random, je ne l'utilise jamais, un album c'est comme un livre, c'est fait pour s'écouter comme un tout.

----------

## marvin rouge

Pareil : mpd + ncmpc. 

Leger, accessible de partout.

Par contre, d'un reboot à l'autre il ne garde plus la playlist (alors que sur la version svn il le faisait). Une option de la conf ?

----------

## truc

 *Nattfodd wrote:*   

> un album c'est comme un livre, c'est fait pour s'écouter comme un tout.

 

Mouais.. ça reste très discutable.. personnellement, j'aime le changement..

m'enfin, ncmpc+mpd aussi (sans le support de la souris d'ailleurs sinon je peux pas copier le nom de la chanson facilement.. avec la souris!

----------

## kopp

Les gens veulent garder xmms, parce que la mode est au "vintage" de nos jours :p

----------

## dapsaille

Kopp .. t'es médisant ... 

bon ok j'avoue que sur mes babasses windows .. 

j'avais toujours winamp 2 .. 

et même encore maintenant je l'installe chez les potes pour les forcer à utiliser autre chose que wmp

 Sinon je confirme xmms est mort , vive audacious   :Laughing: 

meme que les themes de audacious sont les mêmes que xmms qui sont les mêmes que winamp 2 ....

 rhaaa cte partouze de thèmes :p

----------

## kopp

BOn voilà, je suis aussi passé à Audacious, c'est vrai que c'est pareil, avec un plus jolie thème par defaut, et surtout du GTK2, ça change les menus. J'avais pas trop de probleme d'UTF-8 car mon système est en anglais, mais bon, l'apparence ça joue aussi.

Sinon Dapsaille, tu as des babasses pas Windows toi ? :p c'est nouveau ça   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *kopp wrote:*   

> BOn voilà, je suis aussi passé à Audacious, c'est vrai que c'est pareil, avec un plus jolie thème par defaut, et surtout du GTK2, ça change les menus. J'avais pas trop de probleme d'UTF-8 car mon système est en anglais, mais bon, l'apparence ça joue aussi.
> 
> Sinon Dapsaille, tu as des babasses pas Windows toi ? :p c'est nouveau ça    

 

 j'te parle plus à toi na !!!!   :Laughing: 

 n'empêche que le vista sur mon portable .. c'est à se pisser dessus ... ca ressemble à xp sp3 et un theme ... sauf que ca raaaaaaaameeeeeeeeeeee ... bon bref ...

 heureusement grace à tar (no smp   :Wink:  ) j'ai pu backuper ma grande tour (ouaips pas loin de 80 centimètres)

et je vais réinjecter ca sur le portable.

----------

## man in the hill

 *kopp wrote:*   

> BOn voilà, je suis aussi passé à Audacious, c'est vrai que c'est pareil, avec un plus jolie thème par defaut, et surtout du GTK2, ça change les menus. J'avais pas trop de probleme d'UTF-8 car mon système est en anglais, mais bon, l'apparence ça joue aussi.

 

Pour le thème par défaut, c'est aussi laid même plus chez audacious mais pour les menus c'est le jour et la nuit c'est clair   :Very Happy:   !

J'ai quand même réussi à trouver un thème (pas difficile à trouver sur gnome-look ...) vraiment kool qui heureusemnt fonctionne sur les deux players:

http://www.casimages.com/img/061023104308169690.png

http://www.casimages.com/img/061023105546169717.png

@ +

----------

## kernelsensei

Perso j'aime bien media-sound/moc ... ce qu'il fait me suffit !

----------

## E11

Une question me brûle les lèvres après tout ceci... Comment a-t-on pu en arriver là, avec un programme aussi "célèbre" que xmms ? Car si des équivalents aux skins quasi-identique tourne sans problème, pourquoi xmms n'a-t-il pas été capable de suivre ? Après tout, un simple passage à gtk2 aurait suffit aux yeux de bon nombre... A moins que ceci soit très (trop ?) compliqué ? (maintenant il y a un remplaçant donc c'est déjà ça  :Wink:  mais je trouve ça plutôt étrange... !)

Sinon merci pour les conseils pour les remplaçants, je m'en vais les essayer !

----------

## Tanki

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre, d'un reboot à l'autre il ne garde plus la playlist (alors que sur la version svn il le faisait). Une option de la conf ?

 

il y a de grande chances que ce soit un pb dans ta conf de mpd d'autant plus que celle ci a changé surtout les dernieres versions en ~arch

sinon je valide

audacious pour remplacer xmms pour les aperçus rapides des mp3|ogg|flac|mpc toussa toussa rapidos dans rox

mais pour un vrai player d'homme avec des muscles et des poils mpd rulez grave  :Smile: 

par contre c'est vrai que le chufle est moisi comme j'ai jamais vu

ptet un patch un jour pour nous sortir un vrai chufle digne de ce nom  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *Tanki wrote:*   

> audacious pour remplacer xmms pour les aperçus rapides des mp3|ogg|flac|mpc toussa toussa rapidos dans rox
> 
> mais pour un vrai player d'homme avec des muscles et des poils mpd rulez grave 
> 
> par contre c'est vrai que le chufle est moisi comme j'ai jamais vu

 

/me se demande si tanki n'est pas en train d'utiliser son pc?  :Laughing: 

mouais, sinon, pour le patch, sniff, ça va peut-être être à nous de le faire, j'avais déjà demander sur #mpd, mais ça n'avait pas été très concluant..

 ==> bac à sable?!  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Une question me brûle les lèvres après tout ceci... Comment a-t-on pu en arriver là, avec un programme aussi "célèbre" que xmms ? Car si des équivalents aux skins quasi-identique tourne sans problème, pourquoi xmms n'a-t-il pas été capable de suivre ? Après tout, un simple passage à gtk2 aurait suffit aux yeux de bon nombre... A moins que ceci soit très (trop ?) compliqué ? (maintenant il y a un remplaçant donc c'est déjà ça  mais je trouve ça plutôt étrange... !)
> 
> Sinon merci pour les conseils pour les remplaçants, je m'en vais les essayer !

 

Il me semble que j'avais lu que le code était assez mal gaulé et difficilement évolutif. Un bon vieux soft d'antant quoi... ça marche bien sur le coup, mais pour le maintenir c'est pas la peine.

Pour la nostalgie ... je me rappelle d'XMPS moi ... quand je suis revenu à nux, il n'existait plus ^^

----------

## Tanki

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *Tanki wrote:*   audacious pour remplacer xmms pour les aperçus rapides des mp3|ogg|flac|mpc toussa toussa rapidos dans rox
> 
> mais pour un vrai player d'homme avec des muscles et des poils mpd rulez grave 
> 
> par contre c'est vrai que le chufle est moisi comme j'ai jamais vu 
> ...

 

ben oui, j'utilise mon PC

si je suis passé à Linux c'est surtout pour pouvoir utiliser mon PC sans les goulots d'étranglement que sont les différentes technologies MS (troll proof)

je code pas sauf un peu de php

je joue pas (presque pas, disons que je ne suis pas censé jouer)

et me faire ch*er avec mon PC c'est pas mon but, je m'emm**de déjà assez avec ceux de mes clients, j'estime avoir le droit d'utiliser mon PC comme bon me semble, en gros je lui demande juste d'accomplir les taches voulues  :Very Happy: 

tout ça en attendant de pouvoir utiliser xen et le VT  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Pareil : mpd + ncmpc. 
> 
> Leger, accessible de partout.
> 
> Par contre, d'un reboot à l'autre il ne garde plus la playlist (alors que sur la version svn il le faisait). Une option de la conf ?

 

Je pense qu'effectivement tu as un problème de configuration car chez moi je n'ai pas ce problème.

D'ailleurs c'est sympa d'entendre la musique repartir au moment de l'init du système exactement là où on l'a laissé quand on arrêté l'ordinateur, ça a eu son petit effet sur ma copine qui a halluciné d'entendre la musique alors que j'étais pas encore connecté et encore moins sous l'interface graphique  :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

Oui, effectivement, une petite boulette : /var/lib/mpd n'était pas en écriture pour le user mpd, donc problème sur l'écriture du fichier state.

Le redémarrage en musique, c'est tout de même la grande classe.

+

----------

## l_arbalette

Je suis désolé de polluer le sujet avec une question (technique) dont la réponse est sans doute évidente, mais j'ai peur de tout casser....

Quand je veux faire une mise à jour du world, j'ai le message suivant :

```
T-bow-Dlx thibaut # emerge -puvD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "media-sound/xmms" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r16 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

# Diego PettenÃ² <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (23 Oct 2006)

# Pending removal 23 November for multiple bugs

# Use anything but this, like media-sound/audacious

# media-sound/amarok media-sound/mpd media-sound/rhythmbox

# media-sound/muine media-sound/banshee

- media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r14 (masked by: package.mask)

- media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "media-libs/flac-1.1.2-r3" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for media-libs/akode

!!! Depgraph creation failed.
```

Logique, vu que xmms est masqué.

Je l'ai désinstallé. J'ai installé amarok à la place. Mais voilà : le message persiste, et même si je veux faire un --depclean, j'ai un message Depgraph creation failed

J'ai regardé media-libs/flac-1.1.2-r3 : c'est un truc qui est utilisé par plein d'autres softs !!! Je ne peux pas l'enlever. Et lui a visiblement besoin de xmms !!!

Il me semble qu'en démasquant xmms, ça devrait mieux se passer....mais est-ce qu'il est possible de faire autrement ? (car s'il est masqué, je ne vais pas m'amuser à continuer à l'utiliser alors que ça va disparaître !)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Tu n'aurais pas un use xmms qui traîne par hasard ???

----------

## l_arbalette

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Tu n'aurais pas un use xmms qui traîne par hasard ???

 

Ah oui....  :Embarassed: 

J'avais complètement oublié ça....je re-essaye sans le USE !!!

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Héhé moi aussi je l'avais oublié !!

----------

## l_arbalette

héhé ! ça marche mieux sans effectivement !

(sauf que j'ai un 

```
[blocks B     ] <media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r2 (is blocking app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719)
```

qui m'embête.....mais ça n'a rien à voir avec ce thread....

c'est fou ce que ça va vite ! Une semaine sans --update --deep, et c'est la ribambelle de sofs à updater ! Vive Gentoo !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

bon je viens de lancer audacious et il crash lorsque j'essaie de charger des fichier, même pas le temps d'en charger un !!!   :Shocked: 

Je sens que je vais le regréter mon petit xmms   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kopp

t-bow : faut que tu vires le packages bloquant à grand coup de emerge -C là, y a eu un changement d'interface avec eselect...

kurgan : pas de chance ça.

----------

## Bapt

Pour me rattraper d'avoir demander si il y avait encore des gens pour utiliser un vieux truc comme xmms, je vais être constructif maintenant.

Si il vous manque des plugins import/export/visualisation qui existaient sous xmms et pas sous audacious un thread est ouvert à cet effet : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-510532.html apparemment au moins un des devs audacious ou alors un volontaire indépendant ce propose de les porter sous audacious.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *kopp wrote:*   

> t-bow : faut que tu vires le packages bloquant à grand coup de emerge -C là, y a eu un changement d'interface avec eselect...
> 
> 

 

Merci Kopp. En fait, c'est déjà fait...je suis déjà en train de recompiler tout mes paquets donné par emerge --update --deep --newuse world ....un genlop --pretend dit qu'avec tout ce qui a changé depuis 1 semaine 1/2, j'en ai pour 15 heures de compil !!!!!!

----------

## kopp

Eh bien amuse toi bien alors...

15h ça fait long. Soit tu as vraiment beaucoups de paquets qui ont changés (surtout avec les --newuse selon ce que tu as changé)

soit ta machine est po rapide.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  Soit tu as vraiment beaucoups de paquets qui ont changés (surtout avec les --newuse selon ce que tu as changé)
> 
> soit ta machine est po rapide.

 

les 2 mon capitaine   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Temet

OOo ?

----------

## Il turisto

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Ouai bon, audacious à la même gueule que xmms ça c'est cool, mais alors pas moyen de lire de la musique avec.
> 
> Il me lit une chanson 1min30 en 5s et il n'y a aucun son qui sort !!!!
> 
> J'ai testé sur plusieurs fichier, toujours la même chose !!

 

Dans le plugin de sortie tu es en mode diskwriter ou un truc comme ça. Cela signifie qu'au lieu de lire ton mp3 il le transforme en wav et le loge certainement dans ton home directory.

Perso j'utilise audacious et listen (gnome) 

http://listengnome.free.fr/

Listen (de son nom portage) est un itunes killer je pense. Il permet de gérer son ipod, sa bibliotheque, il va rechercher pochette, parole, ... sur le net.

Perso je l'aime bien donc je vous propose de l'essayer même si il faudra démasquer quelques trucs. Quoi qu'il en soit il est très stable.

edit : bon ben pour le tips je crois que je suis en retard. sorry j'avais pas vu que le sujet étais déjà sur 3 pages.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *Temet wrote:*   

> OOo ?

 

oui, il est dedans. Mais j'installe le binaire : ça limite le temps quand même....(non, par contre, le truc pénible, c'est qu'il est en train de saturer mon DD en téléchargeant toutes les sources de tous les languages pour OOo ! Alors que le seul qui m'intéresse, c'est FR....et c'est spécifié partout dans ma config : c'est balot)

EDIT1 : Bon aller, j'arrête, parce que là, on est complètement OFF topic....

EDIT2 : ça m'intrigues quand même, alors j'ai ouvert un thread : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3673331.html#3673331

----------

## _Seth_

Je commence à regarder qui va remplacer xmms. Je me rends compte que c'est vraiment une bonne chose que xmms disparaisse de l'arbre : j'aurais pu passer à coté de soft terrible.

Bon, j'ai trouvé listen terrible (en théorie) mais je ne l'ai pas installé car je suis sous kde et il veut m'installer un gnome quasi complet avec listen. Par contre, je viens de jeter un coup d'oeil à Banshee, qui a l'air très bien. Vous avez des retours utilisateurs à donner sur ce soft ?

----------

## Il turisto

eug le listen que tu as trouvé si tu regardes j'en parles 2 posts plus haut ...

----------

## kopp

Perso Banshee, je trouve que ça requiert un bon nombre de dépendances, dont mono, ce qui n'intéresse pas tout le monde....

Et quand je l'ai testé, y a 4 mois de ça je dirais, c'était loin d'être stable, je sais pas ce qu'il en maintenant. Mais bon le truc qui t'envoie une erreur à chaque fois que tu le quittes...

Par contre listen, ça a l'air sympa comme player "gros" (pour moi c'est pas la meme catégorie que audacious etc)

Il aurait pas changé de nom ce projet, parce que la page me rappelle quelque chose, mais le nom me dit rien...

----------

## Il turisto

C'est vrai que listen c'est assez gros. perso je m'en sert juste pour mon ipod. Je le connecte au pc, lance listen et hop j'ai ma bibliothèque complète.

Pour le nom je ne sais pas trop.

----------

## _Seth_

grr l'emerge de listen me donne tout un tas de dépendance (je suis sous kde) dont une dependance sur seamonkey (qui est bloqué par firefox), ca sent la séance de configuration des uses à plein nez ça !

Je vais quand même essayer de tester banshee et je vous donne un avis dès que possible : peut être qu'il a bien evolué depuis 4 mois, qui sait ?

----------

## siDeb_31

je vais emerge mpd pour voir  :Wink: 

Edit:

Moi qui etait sous xmms, ça me fait trop plaisir je cherchais justement un deamon pour me faire un jukebox local.

----------

## _Seth_

Je teste les différents players et j'ai un petit problème avec MPD, j'ai l'impression que c'est pas grand chose, du coup je n'ai pas envie d'ouvrir un nouveau thread.

J'ai suivi le HOW-TO gentoo jusqu'au moment ou il faut démarrer le deamon mpd et là ça plante :

```
# /etc/init.d/mpd start

 * Service mpd starting

 * Starting Music Player Daemon ...

unable to bind port 6600: Cannot assign requested address

maybe MPD is still running?                                                                                                                                             [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  mpd failed to start

```

Inutile de préciser qu'il n'y pas de MPD déjà lancé, que j'ai changé mon /etc/mpd.conf pour essayer d'autres ports (2300, 16548, ...), et que j'ai regardé sur le net (faq/forums/doc)... Vous auriez une idée ?

----------

## Mickael

Dans ma recherche du lecteur audio qui me conviendrait le mieux, je suis tomber ce matin sur exaile, un fork de amarok en gtk.

Ici pour des copies d'écran:

http://linux-facile.blogspot.com/2006/09/vous-en-rviez-exaile-l-amarok-for.html

et bien sur faite un tour sur bug gentoo il y a un ebuild.

J'attends vos retours vos remarques etc wink:

----------

## DuF

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Je teste les différents players et j'ai un petit problème avec MPD, j'ai l'impression que c'est pas grand chose, du coup je n'ai pas envie d'ouvrir un nouveau thread.
> 
> J'ai suivi le HOW-TO gentoo jusqu'au moment ou il faut démarrer le deamon mpd et là ça plante :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Il faudrait sans doute lancer un sujet sur MPD, car peut être que des personnes maitrisant MPD ne passent pas sur ce sujet alors qu'elles pourraient t'aider...

Sinon, je suppose que oui, mais as-tu bien lancer au moins une fois : 

```
mpd --create-db
```

Et bien sûr, n'aurais-tu pas un pare-feu bloquant les ports au dessus de 1024, ou un processus utilisant le port 6600, que dit netstat à ce sujet ?

----------

